# Endometriosis/Secondary Infertility/IVF



## lyzzibeth (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to this forum and wondered if anyone else was had similar experiences to me, I feel so alone   We have an 8 year old who we conceived naturally and we've been trying for baby number 2 for nearly 7 years. I've had various issues, abnormal smears, 3 x colposcopy, endometriosis diagnosis, surgery to remover endo from ovary and fallopian tube. I'm nearly 38 and our only option now is IVF but I'm so scared about the entire process. The guilt I feel about not being able to give our son a sibling is crippling I feel so helpless


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Lyzzibeth and welcome to FF 

There are many people here who will completely identify with how you are feeling, you have come to the right place for wonderful support and great advice 

I'm adding some links to areas of the site that maybe useful to you, but have a good look around as there are many different areas.

Diagnosis - Endometriosis:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

Treatment Support - IVF - General area & index to Sub Boards:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=3.0

Trying to conceive naturally with fertility/health issues:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=530.0

General - Coping with Infertility:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=554.0

Pregnancy and Parenting after infertility - Hoping For Another Miracle:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=153.0

You are definitely not alone in how you are feeling, and hopefully being able to talk through these feelings with people who understand will help 
You are already in the correct area for such support, but I have added in a few links to other parts of the site that may contain useful information for you.

I wish you all the best and lots of luck 

Anj x x


----------



## lyzzibeth (Apr 1, 2015)

Thanks Anj xx


----------



## gingernut83 (Mar 31, 2015)

Hi lyzzibeth, I just wanted to say although my son is younger than yours I am in the same boat. I have recently found out both tubes are blocked, I have endometriosis and  our only hope for another child is IVF. I really want another baby, mostly so my son has a sibling, I also feel guilty that he might be on his own. I find the thought of ivf terrifying, I'm not sure I can handle the roller coaster of it all. Best wishes to you x


----------

